# Homelite 240



## Tomruet (Nov 13, 2001)

Can anyone tell me the correct gas/oil ratio for this model chainsaw. I don't have the manual and the ratio is not on the decal on the saw. Thanks!!!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 13, 2001)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1426


----------



## deebo73 (Dec 12, 2008)

*32:1*

32:1


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much as long as your running good 2 stroke oil...mix it 40 or 50:1.
I have a Homey 330 that I run the same mix as my Huskies etc...


----------



## JohnL (Dec 12, 2008)

originally would have called for 32:1


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 17, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Chainsaw*

My last post was July 24th, I'm posting today with the hopes that someone might be able to help me.

For the past 7 days I've been searching the internet for an owners manual for my "new" Homelite 240 chainsaw. I know that it's 39.3cc, that the fuel/oil ratio is 32:1, that it can run either a 16" or 18 guide bar. The spec sheet has been found thanks to a link posted to ArboristSite.

I will continue my search, but if anyone can help me find one I would greatly appreciate it!! 

b33133rice - - ArboristSite


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 17, 2009)

What do you need a manual for?


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 17, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Chainsaw*



Rookie1 said:


> What do you need a manual for?



I guess that I don't really NEED one. The spec sheet should be good enough. Just thought that I would ask if anyone knew where I might find one.

Thanks for the reply anyway!


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dude... no need to search anymore... you can safely run 40:1 or 50:1 with modern mix oils...

Those ratios of 32:1 and more oil were back when mix oils were nothing like they are now, and a lot of mix oil was just plain old 30wt motor oil.

I run 50:1 Stihl synthetic oil in all my saws (and ***)... whether 4 months old or 40 years old... no probs...

Gary


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tomruet said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct gas/oil ratio for this model chainsaw. I don't have the manual and the ratio is not on the decal on the saw. Thanks!!!



I wonder if he ever figured out his ratio?? This thread was started in 01 and the owner hasn't posted since...


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 17, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... no need to search anymore... you can safely run 40:1 or 50:1 with modern mix oils...
> 
> Those ratios of 32:1 and more oil were back when mix oils were nothing like they are now, and a lot of mix oil was just plain old 30wt motor oil.
> 
> ...



I have a can of 40:1 for the chainsaws/string trimmers, and a can of 50:1 for my Echo PB251 leaf blower. I'll try 40:1, and go from there. 

Thanks for the reply! 

b33133rice - - ArboristSite


----------



## litefoot (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't believe this saw came up today. I'm just started working on a Homey 240 today. It doesn't have a conventional impulse line nor does the carb a port drilled that mates with the case. But it looks like the impulse and fuel line both go to some type of manifold first and then the one line comes off and attaches to the carb. At least that's what it looks like. Anyone seen this before? It's new to me.:monkey:


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 18, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Chainsaw*



litefoot said:


> I can't believe this saw came up today. I'm just started working on a Homey 240 today. It doesn't have a conventional impulse line nor does the carb a port drilled that mates with the case. But it looks like the impulse and fuel line both go to some type of manifold first and then the one line comes off and attaches to the carb. At least that's what it looks like. Anyone seen this before? It's new to me.:monkey:



It's new to me, also. I haven't seen it done like that on any of my small engines. *Sounds interesting!*


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I worked on one last year. Isnt that the oiler line your thinking of. I think it uses impulse pressure for oiling.


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 18, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Chainsaw*



Rookie1 said:


> I worked on one last year. Isnt that the oiler line your thinking of. I think it uses impulse pressure for oiling.




:agree2:


That should be correct : that it uses impulse pressure for the automatic oiler. I may have seen something about that while I was searching the internet for the 240 owner's manual.


----------



## litefoot (Oct 18, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I worked on one last year. Isnt that the oiler line your thinking of. I think it uses impulse pressure for oiling.



Well, I guess it could be. So where the heck do the fuel pulses come from?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 18, 2009)

b33133rice said:


> My last post was July 24th, I'm posting today with the hopes that someone might be able to help me.
> 
> For the past 7 days I've been searching the internet for an owners manual for my "new" Homelite 240 chainsaw. I know that it's 39.3cc, that the fuel/oil ratio is 32:1, that it can run either a 16" or 18 guide bar. The spec sheet has been found thanks to a link posted to ArboristSite.
> 
> ...



Check your PM's.


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 18, 2009)

*Homelite240 Chainsaw*



Modifiedmark said:


> Check your PM's.



The IPL was found by searching Google earlier this week. What I need is the 240 service manual. I replied to your message with my email address.

B33133RICE - - ARBORISTSITE.COM


----------



## spudulike (Oct 18, 2009)

For those who want to see a very similar machine running - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbzVr8N3ff4

Yes - the fat :censored: is me!!

It is up on ebay from Thursday night

Spud


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 18, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Chainsaw*



spudulike said:


> For those who want to see a very similar machine running - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbzVr8N3ff4
> 
> Yes - the fat :censored: is me!!
> 
> ...




I have found 4 videos of the Homelite 240 on youtube. What I want is a cutting video with the 240.


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 19, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Bucking Spikes?*

Can anyone tell me if the *Homelite 240* can run 1 or 2 bucking spikes, and the part number(s) that I would be looking for?

Thanks in advance, b33133rice - - ArboristSite.com


----------



## spudulike (Oct 20, 2009)

if it is anything like my 245, it hs some weedy looking moulded plastic dogs on the front of the saw body, reckon you should be able to fit some on the clutch cover held on with the bar mounting nuts.

If you can't buy one, then make one out of a decent plate of steel, did this once, just make a template out of card and then mark out the steel and then cut file and drill as required - spray with hammerite - job done

Spud


----------



## b33133rice (Oct 20, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Dogs*



spudulike said:


> if it is anything like my 245, it hs some weedy looking moulded plastic dogs on the front of the saw body, reckon you should be able to fit some on the clutch cover held on with the bar mounting nuts.
> 
> If you can't buy one, then make one out of a decent plate of steel, did this once, just make a template out of card and then mark out the steel and then cut file and drill as required - spray with hammerite - job done
> 
> Spud



Thanks, I'll try that if I can't find them on the internet.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 20, 2009)

litefoot said:


> Well, I guess it could be. So where the heck do the fuel pulses come from?



Through a little hole in the intake manifold. If you pull carb off look at gasket and youll see a teeny hole.


----------



## b33133rice (Nov 16, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Start & Die*

I'm working on repairing a Homelite 240 chainsaw. I have gotten the saw running again, but it will die within a matter of seconds.

From research i'm pointed to various possible causes :

o Air leaking from Carburetor, Intake manifold, Head gasket, Muffler gasket.
o Carburetor diaphragm is bad (buy a rebuilding kit.)
o Carburetor to factory setting, start the saw, tune carburetor.

[1] When I run a compression test I have 125psi with a loss of about 4psi. I do not suspect the problem to be an air leak from any of the listed parts.

[2] Before I bought this saw from Ebay it had been sitting for well over one year. The rebuilding kit is ~$12, so I may go for that regardless of is this is causing the problem.

[3] I cannot get to the carburetor in the 5 seconds that the saw is running to raise or lower the idle to factory settings.

One more thing to look at is the fact that there isn't a fuel filter in the tank. What i'm going to do next is put one in. Then I'll work on tuning the carb.

To get to the point if anyone on ArboristSite can help me please reply. :help:


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, you need a clunk in the tank, and it may be the needle is stuck closed, and therefore no fuel is getting to the carb. or the gasket that weals the inpulse hole is bad.


----------



## b33133rice (Nov 16, 2009)

*Homelite 240 Start & Die*



dragrcr said:


> Ok, you need a clunk in the tank, and it may be the needle is stuck closed, and therefore no fuel is getting to the carb. or the gasket that weals the inpulse hole is bad.



"NEEDLE IS STUCK CLOSED - FUEL NOT GETTING TO THE CARB" / "GASKET THAT SEALS IMPULSE HOLE IS BAD"

I'll look into those tomorrow morning when I put in the fuel filter. If the gasket is the problem I have a kit waiting to be ordered from Ebay.

Thanks for the reply! 
b33133rice - ArboristSite.com


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 16, 2009)

b33133rice said:


> The IPL was found by searching Google earlier this week. What I need is the 240 service manual. I replied to your message with my email address.
> 
> B33133RICE - - ARBORISTSITE.COM


finding a service manuel is going to be hard i have a service manuel for the super 2 and the little xl saws but i dont have one for the 240 as of yet i may make me one from scratch later down the line but my main focus is getting out of bankruptcy right now getting it behind me so i can restart b usiness and put funds to the side to get a building to put a show room etc,. in 

that way i open the door to the local communitys instead of just online 

that kit waiting to be ordered from ebay may i have the kit # i may get you a better price on the kit and shipping


----------



## ms290 (Nov 16, 2009)

just the thread i needed. I have 2 240s. one will run like its a stripped @$$ ape and the other is just a parts saw as far as im concerned. I need oiler parts or know how the oiler works. I have 5 homelites and all need oilers. Where does a guy get parts. 

Sorry to jack your thread. You can have it back now.:spam:


----------



## b33133rice (Nov 16, 2009)

*Homelite 240 chainsaw parts*



ms290 said:


> just the thread i needed. I have 2 240s. one will run like its a stripped @$$ ape and the other is just a parts saw as far as im concerned. I need oiler parts or know how the oiler works. I have 5 homelites and all need oilers. Where does a guy get parts.
> 
> Sorry to jack your thread. You can have it back now.:spam:



"Where does a guy get parts."

Usually I can get every part that I need from Ebay (seller - Randy's Engine Repair.) If you have part numbers search for "Homelite [part number here.] More times than not that seller will come up.

Randy always has the parts I need for a fair price. Almost always he will have 10 or more of each part that he sells.

b33133rice - ArboristSite.com


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 16, 2009)

b33133rice said:


> "Where does a guy get parts."
> 
> Usually I can get every part that I need from Ebay (seller - Randy's Engine Repair.) If you have part numbers search for "Homelite [part number here.] More times than not that seller will come up.
> 
> ...



you have 2 i mean 2 sponsors on this forum that carry homelite hard to find parts me and kyle also you have billg and chainsawlady that carry the parts way cheaper than going on ebay stores 

randy duncan does n ot support this website to help it be here for users to use it takes money to have v bulletin forum software running 24/7 besides my prices of .99 cents beats his prices anyday


----------



## ms290 (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be calling on you for parts in the next few weeks or so. I want to get a few saws up and running again. Do you know where to get a DIY book for homelite?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 16, 2009)

ms290 said:


> I may be calling on you for parts in the next few weeks or so. I want to get a few saws up and running again. Do you know where to get a DIY book for homelite?



thanks to jennifer i can pay for my month service on here next month hopefully by then my paypal balance will be off of $ 0.00


----------



## b33133rice (Dec 4, 2009)

*Homelie 240 Lead Ground*

Sorry for posting in an active thread, but I do not know how to start a new one. I'm looking for a new Lead Ground wire.

This is the information that I have from the IPL : Reference # 4 Part # A-96378 Lead Ground

I have checked Ebay.com, Amazon.com, jackssmallengines.com, and Sears among others. The only part that I found that came close is part # A-96378-A. If anyone on ArboristSite knows where I might fine one please reply.

Thanks in advance,
b33133rice - - ArboristSite.com


----------



## knockbill (Dec 4, 2009)

b33133rice said:


> Sorry for posting in an active thread, but I do not know how to start a new one.
> 
> top left of the chainsaw forum page says "new thread", start a new post there....


----------



## bind (Nov 15, 2011)

Below are links to the operators manual and parts manual for the Homelite 240, 240 HG, and Super 240 SL - saw model/serial numbers for these manuals are (UT) 10621, 10622, 10624, 10625, 10626, 10627, 10628, & 10630.

These manuals are in PDF format, so you will need a PDF viewer available at: http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Homelite 240 Operators Manual
Homelite 240 Parts Manual

enjoy!


----------



## Allinics (Oct 23, 2014)

b33133rice said:


> *Homelite240 Chainsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello B33133Rice, I was just googling oil mix info on an old 240 saw that a friend gave me. This site came up and I saw all of these posts. I needed more info, so I went to the support section on homelite.com, got a phone number which turned out to be for electric saws. She gave me a # for gas tech support. I not only got the info I needed, but I asked for a manual and in literally 30 seconds it was emailed to me. The tech number is 800-242-4672. They are in SC. You will need your model #---mine was the UT 10646 which had to be searched as it was a much older model. I joined this site only to share this info. If you, or anyone else, still needs/wants any homelite manual, I suggest giving the above a try. I called from Ontario, Canada so my fellow canucks can use this info also.
Cheers fellas.
P.S. ...or just follow bind's post (that I just saw)


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder if Calvin ever sold any of those obsolete parts he always claimed to have?


----------

